# Modeling difficult eras



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is there anywhere you can go to find era specific stuff? It seems like theres plenty of stuff out there for the more popular 50s to present but what about earlier? Like 20s, 30s era stuff? Ive found some stuff that is suitable but few and far between.

Id like to be able to find era appropriate signs and stuff for the early 30s. 


Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am guessing HO?

When you say signs are you talking about something that would go on a side of a building?
There are plenty of signs out there.
I think cars and trucks can be had from that era too.

What scale are you talking about?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

The Walthers catalog is full of great items from all eras. Well worth the money.
Bob


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

raleets said:


> The Walthers catalog is full of great items from all eras. Well worth the money.
> Bob


Thanks a lot. Yes HO scale.

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Round House made several kits once upon a time for these eras. Many 30 or 34 foot box cars and 8000 gal tank cars. Also various other models. Unfortunately Round House went out of business years back. Kits can still be found at shows etc. Bachmann makes a few 'old time' cars in their Silver Series'.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I try to model the 1920s (HO scale). I got most of my rolling stock off of ebay. I check the build dates carefully (or ask the seller if I can't read them in the pictures).
I have accumulated boxcars by Accurail, Walthers and Roundhouse, Coal hoppers by Athearn, and gondolas by Walthers and Roundhouse. Most of these are kits, but some are ready to run,
I have very few flat cars at this point, because those models that I have found often don't have build dates on them.
Funaro and Camerlengo (http://fandckits.com/) makes some rolling stock from the early 1900s era -- with the appropriate era listed clearly for each item. But they are expensive and time-consuming to assemble.
Jordan Highway Miniatures (http://www.87thscale.info/jordan.htm) makes vehicle kits from the early 1900s.

One of my frustrations is the relative scarcity of prototype pictures from the 1920s -- both for rolling stock (lots of pictures of locos are available), and for structures and scenery items (like railroad crossing signs, for example).


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

MtRR75 said:


> One of my frustrations is the relative scarcity of prototype pictures from the 1920s -- both for rolling stock (lots of pictures of locos are available), and for structures and scenery items (like railroad crossing signs, for example).


 Thanks for the tips. I know exactly what you mean. Real shortage of rolling stock pics out there from the earlier eras. Really have to do research. Ive been learning what to look for in early style reefers most recently. 

Most people selling dont know what it is theyre selling besides the fact that its a model train car. 



Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

This is just an idea. Find what cars were in use starting in your era and ended use in a much later era. Many of the pre-painted cars are done in the most popular schemes and era, thus their dates may reflect that. I have Ore cars that started lives in the 20s with build dates listed in the 40s. This is possible since the car may have been re-built at some-point or just built later using the same design. Some kits may also be able to be made to look like older models by changing details like brake systems etc. Flats were can be kit-bashed from a Round House old time box car kit. The base is cast metal so they have good weight. Just do everything to build the box car except placing the box on. Paint the floor as the top of the car. Tarps, chains etc holding on cargo can conveniently cover any side details that are slightly off. A good load will also lead the eye away from any details that may not be exact. If nothing else they can make yard filler. 

The left over box can become a side building with little work.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Old photos of rolling stock can often be found in books written about specific railroads 
or areas.Sulzers "Ghost Railroads of Kentucky",Tennessee and Indiana have photos from the mid 1800s until the end of a railroad as late as the 1960s.


----------



## SRV1 (Nov 14, 2010)

raleets said:


> The Walthers catalog is full of great items from all eras. Well worth the money.
> Bob


 I just got the 2014 catalog in the mail today. Finally. Youre right. Well worth the money. Huge resource. I like that it lists the eras for alot of stuff. 

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

SRV1 said:


> I just got the 2014 catalog in the mail today. Finally. Youre right. Well worth the money. Huge resource. I like that it lists the eras for alot of stuff.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


My Walthers catalog never leaves the bathroom!


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Has Walthers produce a new O catalog recently?

The one I have is from 2003.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Can't help you with that one 'cause I only do HO.
Give 'em a call.
Bob


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just ran across a gold mine of historical photos on the Chesapeake & Ohio Historical Society website.

http://www.cohs.org/

Over 45,000 photos -- the majority available on line (in reduced resolution) -- and all dated. I model the 1920s so I simply used their search function and typed in "192", and got over 1000 hits. Lots of locos of course, but also depots, yard buildings and structures, tunnels, bridges, grade crossings, some freight and passenger cars, and some overview shots showing city and town buildings near the railroad stations. I am only about half way through my search, and I have gotten lots of ideas for details on my layout.

Lots of photos going back as far as 1900 and even some back to the 1880s. All of it is related to the C&O of course, but the photos can be useful for prototype info for any northeastern or Appalachian railroad.


----------

